# Looking For A Show Kennel - Canada or USA Willing To Travel



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

There is a big difference in temperaments between minis and standards, but there is a range within each size and each kennel seems to have a particular temperament. You really need to meet some of each in person to get a sense of it. Mini's have a lot more energy in general. Poodles are silly, funny dogs and will endlessly entertain you. They are very bouncy and athletic dogs. They are also incredibly smart, but not in an obedience type way, although they can excel there. They are used as circus dogs for all those reasons. Mini's can do well in agility. Some standards can, too, but they are generally more laid back. Minis are just as smart as the standards, maybe more so. Some can be yappy, but not all. 

Since you haven't had a poodle before and want to do most of it yourself you need to choose a show kennel where they are willing to mentor you or have someone to mentor you. Trimming for show is a big deal. Growing coat is a trial. Going through coat change is challenging, but it is all fun for me. You will need someone to guide you at first. A mini would be easier. A standard is a whole lot of real estate to groom. 

In the US I have not seen an undocked poodle in the show ring. I don't know if it would matter here or not. You are in Canada. I know there are some undocked poodles there who are showing.

I don't know the show kennels where you are. I know the ones around me. I hope you have gotten a pm or two. Talk to the peoiple at the shows. Decide which dogs you like the looks of. It is important to get your puppy from fully health tested lines. Many standard poodles are healthy, but they had a history of problems that seems to be getting much better now. Mini's have fewer issues. 

Read the poodle standard carefully and more than once. Poodles mostly win on movement and attitude. They are beautiful dogs. 

Colors- black and white often have the best conformation, but some of the other colors are doing well in the ring now. Silvers seem the calmest. Browns are clowns. I like the personalities of the blacks. 

Good luck! Oh, and by the way, once you have a poodle everything else is just a dog. You'll see what I mean when you get one.  They are so intuitive I call them a person in a fur coat.


----------



## Dapple (Sep 16, 2013)

Outwest.
Thank you so much for your very informative reply.
I've been talking to different poodle breeders and handlers at shows every weekend. So much to learn when you're looking into another breed!!!
Thanks again!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry this is late I've been away from the forum. I don't know the kennels in Ontario, which I actually recommend you buy from there so you can have them mentor you in the grooming like mentioned. 

Were I going to buy a show prospect from a Western kennel I would get a Kandansk Mini or a Vetset Standard. I would actually likely get a Kandansk Standard because I'd love the breeders to be my mentors and they have used Vetset dogs in their lines anyways.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marubi and Classique have wonderful show Poodles, as well as Dawin and Signet. I would be confident buying from any of them, particularly if you let them know what you want. They will be watching for you to get one of their best, to help you shine, which is also good for them in the long run.

Our Canadian champion red girl Journey is being bred around March, hopefully to a glorious apricot Gr. CH. in the US. We anticipate a number of show quality puppies in this litter and are looking to co-own a couple of girls and a couple of boys. You are welcome to come and visit and meet our Princess.

Most breeders, especially show breeders, do still dock. Journey, as well as our blue boy Quincy, were both shown with natural tails. In Canada, it is not a big deal, as long as the dog is still balanced. In the uS apparently, it is more unforgivable and dogs can and have been DQ's for having a natural tail.

Wherever you end up getting your puppy, you will want to make sure you can find a reliable groomer who is in the know about constantly evolving show trims. I have been blessed. I do the clipper work and baths and blow outs, and have found a few really incredible people who have done my scissor work. 

Best of luck in your search. I hope you find the pup of your dreams and that it makes you very proud.


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't help much with the conformation stuff as I only did confo. with my standard poodle in UKC.

However- My girl is a SAR dog and our team has three dobies on it. My poodle had turned out to be similar to them in they way she works & interacts with me- work pattern (circles!) and work ethic is very similar. Actually, the dobies are a little better about informing their handlers they need a break, my Halo doesn't stop until I make her.

When it comes to obedience stuff she take it a bit less serious than the dobies. It needs to be fun for her but oh, she wants to please me (again like most dobies). Everyone loves her beautiful, prancing, animated heel. I also would have to try hard to stress her- she just handles everything in stride and embraces anything I throw her way.

I made sure when I was looking for my girl to find poodles that had some hunting background but that was more SAR related than sport related. I think most any poodle would excel at any sport you pointed them towards but it certainly wouldn't hurt to go with a breeder that is doing more than only conformation.


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a white female from Tanis, Classique Poodles and she is Stunning! She has Gorgeous Poodles and she is a great person to work with. She really cares about the breed and is very knowledgeable.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Valmara Poodles has produced some stellar pup this past few years. Her last litter has produced 3 or 4 champions. She is in Ontario.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Laughing as I'm reading this. The gentleman who judged the working group at Westminster is local to me and has dobes. He was at a conformation show & go and said to me that standard poodles are just "dobermans in drag." 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

